# WC Technique Video Clips



## Cthulhu (Mar 17, 2002)

Hello, ladies and germs...check out these technique clips:

http://www.sifugrados.com/technique.shtml 

Also, check out these media clips from the same site:

http://www.sifugrados.com/mcvideos.shtml 

:cheers:

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 20, 2002)

Cool thanks. Wing Chun music videos


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting! It's a fascinating system. Simple and direct.


----------



## Toasty (Mar 20, 2002)

Pretty cool clips, and he has a lot of excellent teachers.
But he might have paid a little more attention during math class,
he says "in 1998 with over 30 years of wing chun training"...but just before that he states he started in Wing Chun in 1976;   1998-1976=22 years.
Oops!
(as yet he has not reached 30 years;  2002-1976=26 years).

Any way i'm sure his skills are there, just not so good in math  
LOL.

Rob


----------



## Carbon (Mar 20, 2002)

I thgouth he said 25 years? How do I say that I'm a 5th dan lol


----------



## Toasty (Mar 21, 2002)

You are right.  I was referring to the top where it says "with over 30 years experience"  i guess thats all together in martial arts, my mistake.
But, "In 1998 with over 25 years in wing chun" still isnt right...
1998-1976=22.
Anyway, not super important.

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

http://www.wingchun.com/anim.shtml


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh man, I just checked out those videos at the top....way too much


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 13, 2005)

the vids at the top are wicked, i like seeing intructors that make it look as easy as he does. i hope one day i'll be that good...


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I've seen the Wingchun Sifu Gradios guy too. He's really good, as swiftpete said I hope one day I'll be able to do that! Its Wing Chun though so it doesnt take that long to become efficient......kinda!


----------

